# How to Get Modafinil



## Derek Wilson (Jan 7, 2019)

To put it bluntly, the best way to get Modafinil is through prescription. I have managed to get a prescription to Modafinil, which I discuss in the article linked above. In short, the method is simple, and can be accomplished by anyone with a bit of wit and charisma.


For those of you unwilling to go through a doctor, or who would rather get Modafinil in a quicker, simpler, and easier manner, there are two primary online sources to purchase Modafinil through. Both have been reviewed extensively and are very legit:
Afinil Express
ModafinilXL
After deciding on which off brand of Modafinil you want (there are several), you can easily place an order through your payment method of choice. Bitcoin is recommended due to the anonymity of it, but it?s entirely your choice. Your package will arrive within 1-2 weeks.


Best Modafinil Dosage for The Gym
The best Modafinil dosage for beginners is, in my opinion, half a tablet. This works out to 100mg. Some people can easily handle 200mg, or even 400mg, but it?s always better to be safe since you can easily dose more later.


According to RXList?s statements, as well as my research on the best Modafinil dosage, there tends to be three main brackets that people fall into:
50mg
100mg
200mg
I personally took 200mg my first time, but as I said previously, I am a stimulant junkie and have a very high tolerance to all manner of stimulants and pseudo-stimulants (such as Modafinil). It is recommended that you only take 100mg to begin with and see how you feel for a day.


Take it early in the day, with a full glass of water. The effects will begin to hit within an hour, and the peak blood plasma levels occur after 4-5 hours. The half-life is quite long, so be sure to take it at least 10-12 hours before you need to sleep, as it can often interfere with this. Thanks!


----------

